# Intel will neuen Sockel einführen



## Kreisverkehr (7. März 2010)

*Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Zum Jahresende soll Intel einen weiteren Sockel neben den schon eingeführten (1366/1156) einführen.
Eventuell wird mit der nächsten Archtektur Sandy-Brigde wieder etwas an der Pinbelegung wegen Spannungsversorgung o.ä. geändert, weswegen nun wiederum ein neuer Sockel fällig würde.

Demzufolge könnte man ab 2011 zwischen vier verschiedenen Sockeln wählen, die zueinander inkompatibel sind, da der alternde 775er weiterhin bestehen bleibt.

In der Quelle wird ebenso AMD erwähnt, die angeblich ebenso einen neuen Sockel einführen möchten. Inwiefern dies den Bulldozer und die Kompatibilität zum aktuellen AM3-Sockel betrifft, wurde keine Aussage getroffen. Vllt ist es nur der G34 für den Desktop? [eigene Spekulation]


Quelle: Ht4u.net


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Auch nicht schlecht. 
Ich sehe es schon kommen, das man sich 3 Jahren zwischen 10 Sockeln entscheiden kann, wo jeder seine Vor und Nachteile hat. 
Ich vermiss die alten Zeiten!


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Jay Intel, ich liebe dich!
Demnächst: Sockel 1066


----------



## jaramund (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

ich denke mal im Hinblick auf 6-, 8- und Mehr-Kern-CPUs wird es wohl notwendig, da die aktuellen Sockel eher auf 4-KernCPUs ausgelegt sind


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Komisch das AMD diese Probleme nicht hat....
Auf AM2 Sockeln sind vorher Single Cores gelaufen.. Jetzt kann man ohne Probleme einen AM3 Quad Core drauf setzen, sofern das BIOS was damit anfangen kann.
Intel macht wohl was falsch.


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Wenn es denn technisch notwendig ist, muß eben ein neuer Sockel her.
Ist doch völlig normal, wenn aufwändigere CPUs mehr Leitungen nach außen benötigen.
Oder fahrt ihr immer noch Autos mit Holzspeichenrädern


----------



## Einer von Vielen (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Wenn immer neue Sockel rauskommen, ist das beim Aufrüsten echt schlecht!
Auch für Intel, denn dann überlegen sich viele ob sie überhaupt aufrüsten, da sie ja wieder zu der neuen CPU eine neues Mainboard brauchen!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

@ Burkuntu

Tja, deswegen passt der Phenom II nun auch auf AM2 (ohne "+"), und deswegen hatte Intel ja auch den 1366er und den 1156er eingeführt. Ach, der neue Sechskerner, ja der wird auch keinen neuen Sockel brauchen und beim Bulldozer ist es relativ sicher, dass er abwärtskompatibel sein wird.

Ein Sockel ist lustigerweise ned einfach ein Teil, was jeder Prozessor mitbekommt, sondern sollte eigentlich schon flexibler gestaltet sein. Klar, vom FSB zum IMC und danach von DDR auf DDR2 und DDR3 kann man nur einen neuen Sockel nehmen, aber was genau muss da zwingend geändert werden, wenn es doch eben nicht diese kritischen Bereiche betreffen, da kein DDR4 o.ä. kommt?

Nochmal eine Änderung beim DMI/QPI? Wurden dann alle 1366/1156er zum Betatester, welcher Standard letztendlich der insgesamt günstigere/flexiblere/leistungsfähigere ist?


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich würde sowieso bei einer CPU-Aufrüstung auch immer ein aktuelles MaBo dazu nehmen.
Das ist dann eine wirklich runde Sache


----------



## kenji_91 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

nein, der neue sockel heißt 0815 O.O
Denn dann kennt sich kein Normalo mehr aus...


----------



## herethic (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich hoffe nur bald werden Sockeladapter erfunden


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

@ Burkuntu

Naja, sofern nicht von PCIe 2.0, SATAIII und/oder USB3.0 Gebrauch gemacht wird, warum sollte man dann das Board wechseln?

e:/ Ok, beim aktuellen 1156er wird jetzt schon die Bandbreite für externe USB3.0-Karten extrem niedrig gehalten. Will sagen: Die Karte wird ausgebremst. Klar, da gehört bei solchen Design-Entscheidungen, welche wirklich eher "dumm" sind, wirklich das Board ausgetauscht, weil limitierend...


----------



## Hugo78 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Sollte ein neuer "775" dabei raus kommen, also ein Sockel der wieder so lange bestand hat, dann hab ich nichts dagegen.
Ich hab mich eh daran gestört das man hauptsächlich nur um ein paar Cent zusparen, mit Verweis auf die RAM Anbindung, den 1156 eingeführt hat.


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @ Burkuntu
> 
> Naja, sofern nicht von PCIe 2.0, SATAIII und/oder USB3.0 Gebrauch gemacht wird, warum sollte man dann das Board wechseln?
> 
> e:/ Ok, beim aktuellen 1156er wird jetzt schon die Bandbreite für externe USB3.0-Karten extrem niedrig gehalten. Will sagen: Die Karte wird ausgebremst. Klar, da gehört bei solchen Design-Entscheidungen, welche wirklich eher "dumm" sind, wirklich das Board ausgetauscht, weil limitierend...



Genau - an solcherlei Sachen dachte ich dabei 
Ein CPU- / Board - Upgrade macht man ja auch nicht alle paar Tage, sondern erst, wenn es bei den Herstellern wirklich technisch vorangegangen ist


----------



## Einer von Vielen (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Ich würde sowieso bei einer CPU-Aufrüstung auch immer ein aktuelles MaBo dazu nehmen.
> Das ist dann eine wirklich runde Sache


Wenn du nen S1156 oder s1366 Mainboard hast, was ja noch relativ neu ist und du dann einen neuen Prozessor willst, wieso solltest du dann das Mainboard auswechseln?? Es reicht doch noch völlig und die generation ist ja auch erst so 1,5 Jahre alt. 
Wie lange hat der s775 oder AM2 gereicht? Mindestens doppelt so lange, denke ich!


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Bis mal ein besserer Prozessor, als der i7-860 für mein GA P55 UD5 herauskommt, gibt's bestimmt auch wieder bessere Boards mit schnellem USB , etc.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Bis mal ein besserer Prozessor, als der i7-860 für mein GA P55 UD5 herauskommt, gibt's bestimmt auch wieder bessere Boards mit schnellem USB , etc.


Ja, USB 3.0/SATA 3.0 wären für mich der einzige Grund für ein Boardupdate.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur bald werden Sockeladapter erfunden



die gabs schonmal ... nur bei aktuellen Sockeln kaum realisierbar ... da auch die Prozessoren unterschiedlich nach aussen kommunizieren (1156 --> DMI/PCIe, S1366 --> QPI)

mfg


----------



## Crymes (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Juhuuuu, dann werden Ende dieses Jahres endlich Chipsätze mit nativem USB und SATA 3 rauskommen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Bis mal ein besserer Prozessor, als der i7-860 für mein GA P55 UD5 herauskommt, gibt's bestimmt auch wieder bessere Boards mit schnellem USB , etc.



i7 870...


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Sehe einen neuen Sockel eher positiv.
Och rüste nie auf, sondern kaufe immer einen neuen PC.
Mich stört´s nicht,

MFG
windows


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Naja, wenn man immer nur "billige" Boards kauft. Aber wenn man mal 200€ in ein gutes Board mit vielen Features investiert und dann einfach nur die CPU upgraden will, nervt es schon wenn auch ein neues Board fällig wird. Ich frag mich eh wozu. Das Sechskerner auch auf 1366 laufen beweist Gulftown. Und auf 775 läuft auch von Pentium bis C2Q alles, kann doch nicht sein, dass jetzt fast jede Architektur einen neuen Sockel bekommt.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

wobei man beim Sockel 775 nicht ausser acht lassen darf das man obwohl der Sockel gleich ist des öfteren zwingend das Mainboard wechseln musste (P4 auf Pentium-D, Pentim-D auf Core2 und je nach dem welches Mobo man hatte auch beim wechsel von Core2 auf einen FSB1333 Core2)

mfg


----------



## kalkone (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

ohmann, da kennt sich ja keiner mehr aus...

ich denke aber auch, dass es bei amd für bulldozer einen neuen sockel geben wird, da er ja wieder was komplett neues werden soll...

aber ich hatte es einfacher von x2 5000+---> x4 9950be und könnte jetzt auf 960be oder eventuell auf die neuen x6 umrüsten, wenn ich nicht auf bulldozer warten würde


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Genau - an solcherlei Sachen dachte ich dabei
> Ein CPU- / Board - Upgrade macht man ja auch nicht alle paar Tage, sondern erst, wenn es bei den Herstellern wirklich technisch vorangegangen ist



Tja, aber in dem speziellen Fall auch nur, weil die Infrastruktur vom 1156er Sockel limitiert... Aber generell bei teueren Boards ohne wirkliches Muss (Infrastrukturseitig) zum Aufrüsten gezwungen werden?

Aber ein neues Board ist - wie beim 775er - auch fällig gewesen, egal ob die Spannungsänderung sinnvoll oder sinnlos gewesen ist. Wozu können heutige 775er Platinen alle 775er Prozzis aufnehmen, aber alte 775er Boards keine CPUs mit Core-Architektur oder - wie schon gesagt wurde - Boards für den Core2 keine 1333er Quads?
Und ähnliches erwarte ich vom neuen Sockel: Ohne Notwendigkeit mal etwas ändern, so dass man alles neukaufen muss.

Oder sieh es andersrum: Wenn du ein neues Board willst, aber den Prozzi behalten wollen würdest, geht es nicht mehr. Das wäre für mich eher negativ.


----------



## Schnibbel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Es wird doch niemand zum wechseln gezwungen.
Wer jetzt einen fetten i5 oder i7 hat wird wohl lange Zeit ruhe haben.


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Schnibbel schrieb:


> Es wird doch niemand zum wechseln gezwungen.
> Wer jetzt einen fetten i5 oder i7 hat wird wohl lange Zeit ruhe haben.


Woher weißt du die Anwendungen der nächsten Jahre


----------



## Schnibbel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Sicher gibt es Anwender und Enthusiasten die immer am Limit fahren wollen. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich der normale User/Zocker mit einem jetzigen High End System die nächste Zeit Sorgen machen muss.
Zu letzteren zähle ich mich.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

4-Socke super Auswahl-.-*

775er = am ende seinter tage
1156er= Beim stärken Ocen schlimmzt der Socken durch...
1366er= Einfach sehr Steuer....
0815 oder sonst wie = Noch ein Sockel wo keiner der andren CPU zusammen passt.

AMD:
AM2+ und AM3 da gehen neuen CPU so gar auf dem alten AM2+.
Das ist mal kunden freundlich !


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Bin ich froh, dass die Gulftowns für den Sockel 1366 gemacht sind, da kann ich schonmal Hexacore nutzen, ohne ein neues Board zu kaufen!


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> 1156er= Beim stärken Ocen schlimmzt der Socken durch...



Das kannste mal ganz fix hinter ALLE Sockel editieren.

Ansonsten habe ich lieber alle 2,5-3,5 Jahre einen neuen Sockel und eine neue CPU mit der ich Geschwindigkeitsmäßig auch tatsächlich 3 Jahre Ruhe hab als das ich wöchentlich die CPUs der letzten 15 Jahre durch wechseln kann.

Nicht das AMD grundsätzlich zu langsam wäre, aber eben irgendwie langsamer* 



*Anwendungsabhängig


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Das AMD gerade langsamer ist als Intel ist ja keine Geheimnis...und das AMD zwar in Manchen Sachen etwas schneller ist als Intel is auch klar.

Und nein bei dem 1156er kann selbst bei nicht so Starken Oc der Sockel plus CPU flöten gehen.
Was ich bei AMD noch nicht hat oder bei andren Intel Sockeln...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ein neuer Sockel bei Intel?!
Welch überraschung, das hätt ich jetzt absolut nicht gedacht...

Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie LGA1156 und 1366 aufgebaut sind, wird man schnell zum Schluss kommen, das beide Müll sind - 1156 zu beschränkt und eher Ultra Low Cost, dazu noch die Sockelprobleme.
LGA1366 auf der anderen Seite ist einfach viel zu teuer.


Das es 'irgendwas dazwischen' geben werden würde, war abzusehen und so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche...


----------



## Masterchief (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

der neue sockel ist bestimmt für die Celerons xD


----------



## violinista7000 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Dann warte ich lieber bis zum Sandy Bridge & Bulldozer, und wenn Intel wieder mit so ne K@cke kommt, wechsele ich zum AMD.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

AMD hat bei den Sockeln einfach sehr vieles richtig gemacht. Es gab zwar drei Sockel in den letzen Jahren, dafür sind diese aber auch sehr Umgänglich und robust. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, lässt sich eine AM3 CPU auch auf einem AM2+ Sockel verwenden. Zwar tätem Ihm ein paar Pins mehr nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der Sockel durchaus noch auf der höhe der Zeit.

Was Intel angeht, sind nicht die Sockel das Problem, sondern eher die hohen CPU Preise. Auch dass man einen i7 960 für das das gleiche Geld wie für einen i7 870 bekommt ist ein Problem. Was Boards angeht, sind beide Plattformen nicht weit auseinander vom Preis her. Und jetzt noch einen Sockel? Ich sehe dafür keinen Bedarf. Wie gesagt, die CPUs sind das Problem.


----------



## bingo88 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Können die sich nicht mal einigen? Das man ab und an mal nen neuen Sockel braucht ist klar, aber doch nicht 4 verschiedene zur gleichen Zeit anbieten! Das stiftet doch nur Verwirrung


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> In der Quelle wird ebenso AMD erwähnt, die angeblich ebenso einen neuen Sockel einführen möchten. Inwiefern dies den Bulldozer und die Kompatibilität zum aktuellen AM3-Sockel betrifft, wurde keine Aussage getroffen. Vllt ist es nur der G34 für den Desktop? [eigene Spekulation]
> 
> 
> Quelle: Ht4u.net



Das mit AMD, wird sich bei ende 2011 nichts ändern. Den laut aktuelles Portfolio von AMD wird der AM3 sockel bis dahin nicht geändert, und das ist Bulldozer. Das bei AMD sind sinnlose Spekulationen.


----------



## justl1k3 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

ich fände es gut wenn amd einen neuen sockel einführt...
also einer der dann mal 3-4 jahre hält und endlich so ne pins aufm sockel haben und nicht an der cpu

intel? kein kommentar-.-


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



justl1k3 schrieb:


> ich fände es gut wenn amd einen neuen sockel einführt...
> also einer der dann mal 3-4 jahre hält und endlich so ne pins aufm sockel haben und nicht an der cpu
> 
> intel? kein kommentar-.-



Ich finde bei AMD gerade die Sache mit den Pins am CPU optimal.



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Ich würde sowieso bei einer CPU-Aufrüstung auch  immer ein aktuelles MaBo dazu nehmen.
> Das ist dann eine wirklich runde Sache



Als WaKü-User sind das mal eben 150€ fürs Mobo +150€ für Kühlkörper, also nein danke.  Ich fand es super, dass ich ohne Mobo-Upgrade von meinem X2 4400+ auf einen X4 955 upgraden konnte. ^^ Und wenn ich mal USB3.0 und Sata3 brauche, hole ich mir halt eine Steckkarte. Denn bis USB3-Geräte ordentlich Verbreitung finden, dauert es noch ewig, da reichen also auch 2 Anschlüsse an der Rückseite, und meine HDDs wechsel ich auch nicht alle 2 Wochen aus, dass ich dringenden Bedarf für Sata3 aufm Mobo hätte.  Zumal es vorerst keine HDD geben wird, die diese Geschwindigkeit überhaupt nutzen kann und SSDs sind schlicht zu teuer.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein neuer Sockel bei Intel?!
> Welch überraschung, das hätt ich jetzt absolut nicht gedacht...
> 
> Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie LGA1156 und 1366 aufgebaut sind, wird man schnell zum Schluss kommen, das beide Müll sind - 1156 zu beschränkt und eher Ultra Low Cost, dazu noch die Sockelprobleme.
> ...



Sockel 1156 Low Cost  - der schnellste Sockel 1156 Prozzi ist ja im Mittel nur schneller als alle AMD Destop Prozessoren - Low Cost eben - ja ne ist klar

zumal die Probleme mit dem Sockel nur sehr selten aufgetreten sind wie auch der PCGH Test gezeigt hat 

mfg


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Schnibbel schrieb:


> Es wird doch niemand zum wechseln gezwungen.
> Wer jetzt einen fetten i5 oder i7 hat wird wohl lange Zeit ruhe haben.



Das gilt besonders für einen 100%-Linuxer wie mich 
Mit einem neuen Mainboard hat man auch gleichzeitig das Staubproblem wieder aus dem Gehäuse 
Hab irgendwo gelesen, daß es für LGA 1366 auch bald wieder einen neuen Chipsatz geben wird.
Das würde auch auf dieser Platform wieder ein Mainboard-Upgrade zum 6-Kerner sinnvol machen .
Außerdem hat man sich nach gewisser Zeit das alte MaBo hinter dem Acrylfenster sattgesehen ... da muß dann auch endlich mal was Neues her


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

jap der X68 soll für den S1366 kommen - kombiniert mit einer neuen SB

mfg


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Da ist dann ja endlich Futter für das leere Lian Li PC7FNW hinter mir in Sicht


----------



## cubbi223 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Bei Intel wird der Sockel 1366 wohl aufgebohrt um im High End Sever Markt mit mehr wie acht CPU  die komonikation unter den einzelnen CPU's zu verbessern. (meine meinung)


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Was soll dann der neue Sockel dem 1366er vorraus haben ... oder wieviel Pins wird er dazubekommen  
1156 -> 1366 -> 1576 ??


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich finde bei AMD gerade die Sache mit den Pins am CPU optimal.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, worin die elektronischen Vor und Nachteile beider Systeme liegen, aber es wird schon Gründe haben, daß derzeit LGA als modern und PGA als überholt gilt. 

Einen echten, mechanischen Nachteil von PGA kenne ich aber (zum Glück nicht aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung): Aufgrund der großen Kontaktfläche zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler kommt es recht oft vor, daß man CPU und Kühler kaum voneinander lösen kann. Und dann reißt man schnell mal die CPU aus dem verriegelten Sockel raus, wobei schon viele Pins verloren gegangen sind. Sprich, die CPUs waren dann hin. 

Das kann bei LGA-Sockeln nicht passieren. Es gibt keine Pins und der Metallrahmen hält die CPU fest.


----------



## Progs-ID (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ohje, das mit der Sockelproblematik hört ja anscheinend nie mehr auf. 

Warum schafft es AMD, einen Sockel für alle seine Prozessoren zu entwickeln und damit alles abzudecken?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, worin die elektronischen Vor und Nachteile beider Systeme liegen, aber es wird schon Gründe haben, daß derzeit LGA als modern und PGA als überholt gilt.
> 
> Einen echten, mechanischen Nachteil von PGA kenne ich aber (zum Glück nicht aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung): Aufgrund der großen Kontaktfläche zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler kommt es recht oft vor, daß man CPU und Kühler kaum voneinander lösen kann. Und dann reißt man schnell mal die CPU aus dem verriegelten Sockel raus, wobei schon viele Pins verloren gegangen sind. Sprich, die CPUs waren dann hin.
> 
> Das kann bei LGA-Sockeln nicht passieren. Es gibt keine Pins und der Metallrahmen hält die CPU fest.



Das könnte man halt vermeiden, indem man ebenso einen Metallrahmen einsetzt.  Die AMD-Heatspreader haben eine wesentlich größere Fläche, da die von Intel da bekanntlich abgestuft sind, was zwar Kühlungstechnisch Vorteile hat, aber dann beim Entfernen wie gesagt zum Verhängnis werden kann. Deshalb lass ich meinen CPU mit abgeklemmten Lüfter erst warmlaufen, dann geht das Abbauen kinderleicht.  Bisher sind mir noch keine Pins im Sockel stecken geblieben, obwohl ich schon manche Male den CPU nicht vom Kühler bekommen hab.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



XE85 schrieb:


> Sockel 1156 Low Cost  - der  schnellste Sockel 1156 Prozzi ist ja im Mittel nur schneller als alle  AMD Destop Prozessoren - Low Cost eben - ja ne ist klar
> mfg



Stefan hat die beschnittene Bandbreite, bzw. den DMI/QPI angesprochen  und nicht die Prozessoren selbst gemeint. Ihm ging es also nicht um die Prozessoren (bzw. nur indirekt), sondern um die bereitgestelle Infrastruktur. Und genau hier wurde beim 1156er gespart, um ihm billiger anbieten zu können, etc.




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das mit AMD, wird sich bei ende 2011 nichts ändern. Den laut aktuelles Portfolio von AMD wird der AM3 sockel bis dahin nicht geändert, und das ist Bulldozer. Das bei AMD sind sinnlose Spekulationen.



Tja, dazu wurde aber gesagt, dass über kurz oder lang ein neuer Sockel bei AMD kommt. Beim Bulldozer bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass er für AM3 geeignet ist, mehr aber auch nicht.



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Was soll dann der neue Sockel dem 1366er vorraus haben ... oder wieviel Pins wird er dazubekommen
> 1156 -> 1366 -> 1576 ??



Vllt 1261? So quasi genau das, was Stefan gemeint hat: Keine Limitierungen wie beim "Kleinen", aber nicht derart überfrachtet, wie der "Große" ... Und dann wären wir wieder bei den Beta-Testern und den aktuellen Sockeln bei Intel.

@ Mipfelzuetze

Das hab ich nur bei der aufm Boxed-Kühler aufgetragenen WLP bei AMD festgetellt, und da waren dann nur die Pins verbogen. Bei WLPs, die nicht wie Klebstoff bombenfest halten, hatte ich nie Probleme mit Pins am Prozzi.

Bei federnden Pins sagte man, dass diese ausleiher könnten (noch von keinem Fall gehört, eher unbedenklich) oder keinen ausreichenden Kontakt haben (Sockelbrand)...


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Wäre schön, wenn es bald mehr mehr Info zum neuen Sockel / Platform gibt.
Das PC-Bastel-Leben muß doch weitergehen


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @ Mipfelzuetze
> 
> Das hab ich nur bei der aufm Boxed-Kühler aufgetragenen WLP bei AMD festgetellt, und da waren dann nur die Pins verbogen. Bei WLPs, die nicht wie Klebstoff bombenfest halten, hatte ich nie Probleme mit Pins am Prozzi.
> 
> Bei federnden Pins sagte man, dass diese ausleiher könnten (noch von keinem Fall gehört, eher unbedenklich) oder keinen ausreichenden Kontakt haben (Sockelbrand)...


Klar, wen man seine Rechner selber baut, kann man dem Problem aus dem Weg gehen. Man kann zB. Silikon-WLP nehmen, die eigentlich immer pastös bleibt und Kühler, die sich im Retentionmodul immer noch etwas drehen lassen. 
Aber wenn man einen Komplettrechner kauft, dann muß man nehmen, was drin ist. Und da sind dann eben oft Kühler mit WL-Pads verbaut, die im Laufe von Monaten wie Beton werden können. 

Und dann hat man eben mit dem Grundproblem zu kämpfen, daß bei PGA die Kontakte zugleich den mechanischen Halt bringen. Bei LGA sind diese Aufgaben getrennt. Im Serverbereich setzt AMD ja auch schon eine Weile auf LGA. Im Consumer aber wollte man die Kompatibilität von AM2, AM2+ und AM3 erhalten. Was ja unbestreitbar Vorteile hat.


----------



## DarkMo (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

aber welcher komplettrechnerkäufer wechselt denn schon das mobo aus? ^^ nich das es nich empfehlenswert wäre (sowie 70% vom rechner auch noch zu wechseln ^^), aber die leute kaufen sich den komplettkram, weil se ned basteln wolln.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Stefan hat die beschnittene Bandbreite, bzw. den DMI/QPI angesprochen und nicht die Prozessoren selbst gemeint. Ihm ging es also nicht um die Prozessoren (bzw. nur indirekt), sondern um die bereitgestelle Infrastruktur. Und genau hier wurde beim 1156er gespart, um ihm billiger anbieten zu können, etc.



und wo soll da jetzt ein Nachteil bzw Ultra Low Cost vom S1156 sein? - die SB war auch beim S775 per DMI angeschlossen - da PCIe für die Graka direkt an den Prozessor gekoppelt ist entsteht hier kein Nachteil - und per NF200/Hydra Chips sind auch 2 vollwertige 16x Slots möglich

Sicher hat intel gespart - ein paar mehr PCIe Lanes hättens scjon sein können - aber einen "Nachteil" gibts nicht wirklich - schon gar nicht in sachen Leistung

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Masterchief schrieb:


> der neue sockel ist bestimmt für die Celerons xD


Den Celeron Sockel gibts doch schon, heißt LGA1156...




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Stefan hat die beschnittene Bandbreite, bzw. den DMI/QPI angesprochen  und nicht die Prozessoren selbst gemeint. Ihm ging es also nicht um die Prozessoren (bzw. nur indirekt), sondern um die bereitgestelle Infrastruktur. Und genau hier wurde beim 1156er gespart, um ihm billiger anbieten zu können, etc.


Genau, die Infrastruktur ist einfach nur derbst billig, für Office Rechner ausreichend, für einen High ENd PC aber unzureichend...


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Vllt 1261? So quasi genau das, was Stefan gemeint hat: Keine Limitierungen wie beim "Kleinen", aber nicht derart überfrachtet, wie der "Große" ... Und dann wären wir wieder bei den Beta-Testern und den aktuellen Sockeln bei Intel.


Hm, 1261 Pins wären durchaus möglich:
Mehr Versorgungspins (der 1156 hat ja nur 2/3 vom 1366), so dass auch 130W TDP CPUs möglich sind und eben ein QPI zum Chipsatz.



XE85 schrieb:


> und wo soll da jetzt ein Nachteil bzw Ultra Low Cost vom S1156 sein?


Hallo, Herr Intel Fan...
Wie wäre es, wenn Sie mal einfach die Fakten betrachten würden und nicht einfach den Low Cost Sockel verteidigen?!

Die Fakten: 
nur 95W TDP
nur 2/3 der Versorgungspins vom großen Bruder
Interface zum Chipsatz nur 4x PCIe (1.1 Speed auch noch, momentan)
nur 16 Lanes mit 2.0 Speed
Lanes für Zusatzgeräte werden von der SB vergewaltigt
nur 1.1 Speed für die von der SB vergewaltigten Lanes für Zusatzchips
Das 2 Kanal Speicherinterface ist ja OK, nur der Rest ist fürn Eimer.
Bei 'nem Lowest COst/SOC ists ja noch OK, aber schon fürn Mid Range Game PC ists einfach viel zu wenig.



XE85 schrieb:


> - die SB war auch beim S775 per DMI angeschlossen - da PCIe für die Graka direkt an den Prozessor gekoppelt ist entsteht hier kein Nachteil - und per NF200/Hydra Chips sind auch 2 vollwertige 16x Slots möglich


1. Auch AMD bindet die SB bis zur 700er Serie nur mit 4 PCIe Lanes an, wie bei Intel, nur ist AMD nicht so blöd, die Verbindung von CPU z7u Chipsatz so schmal auszulegen und auch die SB nicht als PCIe Switch zu missbrauchen, bei dem aus den 4 Lanes 8 werden 

2. Jo und das ist auch äußerst sinnvoll, weil die 32 Lanes nicht durch 16 zur CPU müssen, so dass du am Ende auch nicht weniger Performance als vorher hattest.
Also unterm Strich völlig fürn Eimer.

Sorry, aber du bist hier nur am schönreden von einer miesen Low End und Low Cost Plattform...


XE85 schrieb:


> Sicher hat intel gespart - ein paar mehr PCIe Lanes hättens scjon sein können - aber einen "Nachteil" gibts nicht wirklich - schon gar nicht in sachen Leistung


Nein, überhaupt nicht, deswegen wird man wohl auch nicht schon wieder 'nen neuen Sockel planen...

Schaun mer mal, obs ein 1156 mit QPI werden wird...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



XE85 schrieb:


> und wo soll da jetzt ein Nachteil bzw Ultra Low Cost vom S1156 sein? [...] einen "Nachteil" gibts nicht wirklich - schon gar nicht in sachen Leistung
> 
> mfg



Stefan hats gut zusammengefasst. Ok, vllt etwas provokant aber dennoch bündig. Und natürlich hat diese Infrastruktur direkt etwas mit der Leistung zu tun: Steck ne USB3.0-Karte mal in ein 1156er System und wundere dich, warum die Steckplätze ausgebremst werden, v.a. wenn beide Plätze genutzt werden.

NOCH ist es unwichtig, aber wenn mal Sata III oder eben USB3.0 wichtig wird, kannst Leistungseinbußen oder ein neues System in Kauf nehmen.

@ Stefan

Ja, mehr Pins würd ich sinnvollerweise für mehr PCIe-Lines einsetzen, aber ich denke nicht, dass Intel nochmal den Chipsatz ins Leben ruft und was ähnliches wie den X58 bringt.
Wie in allem ein komplettes Mittelding aus dem 1156er und dem 1366er.


----------



## s|n|s (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Mach es unübersichtlich, nenn es Speziell (für neue Prozis) und verkauf es zum doppelten Preis.


----------



## Jan565 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Neuer Sockel. Ok, was bringt es ? Aus meiner sicht alles nur geldschneiderei. AMD denkt noch an den kleinen Mann, der sich nicht alles zu übertriebenen Preisen kaufen muss. Bester AMD Prozi kostet 140€ in etwa. Der von Intel mit änlicher Leistung 200€. Dann soll jetzt noch ein neuer Chipsatz von AMD kommen, der 890GX, der die CPU´s bis zu 40% mehr Leistung bringen soll. Und schon sind die 1156 von Intel nicht mehr vor AMD. Sind zwar nur spekulationen, aber ich denke Intel will mit gewallt vor AMD bleiben. Die vergangenheit hat gezeigt, AMD sollte man nicht unterschätzen, ich erinnere gerne mal an den Athlon 64.


----------



## Jörgi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich weiß nicht ob es sein muss das schon wieder ein Sockel raus kommt.
In einem Jahr kann man dann zwischen 5-8 Sockeln wählen finde das sinnlos.


----------



## Winduser (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

also ich denk wenn die aktuelle Sockel auch mehr Pins haben, werden sie auch mehr Platz brauchen, was bedeutet, das sie wieder mehr Platz auf dem MB wegnehmen.

Wenn dann noch ein SLI oder CF Plus WLAN PCI Karte und ähnliches dazukommt wirds echt eng auf nem ATX MB.
keine Rede von µATX oder Mini^^


----------



## Razzor (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

ich finde es langsam auch ärgerlich das intel so viele sockel rausbringt 
die wollen wohl die marktwirtschaft ankurbeln ...........
intel muß sich dann nicht wundern wenn einige auf amd umsteigen


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hallo, Herr Intel Fan...
> Wie wäre es, wenn Sie mal einfach die Fakten betrachten würden und nicht einfach den Low Cost Sockel verteidigen?!
> 
> Die Fakten:
> ...



1. 95Watt - ist doch mehr als genug für eine Mittelklasseplattform - eher sogar lobenswert das Mitteklasseprozessoren bei intel keine 140Watt TDP haben
2. auch die weniger Versorgungspins sind kein Nachteil - schon gar nicht in sachen Leistung - die paar "Sockelbrände" sind bedauerlich - aber eben die Ausnahme
3. ist das interface zum Chipsatz DMI un nicht PCIe
4. 16 2.0 für die Grafikkarte völlig ausreichen - und wie gesagt mit einem NF200 sind problemlos 2 16x Slots möglich

denn diese Aussage 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jo und das ist auch äußerst sinnvoll, weil die 32 Lanes nicht durch 16 zur CPU müssen, so dass du am Ende auch nicht weniger Performance als vorher hattest.
> Also unterm Strich völlig fürn Eimer.



ist völliger Bullshit da

1. Messungen belegen das eine NF200 16x/16x Lösung bei S1156 Boards in vielen Fällen schneller ist als eine 8x/8x Lösung - im Schlimmsten Fall gleich schnell
und 2. bei Multi GPU alle daten in beiden Grakas gespeichert sein müssen und genau da der vorteil des NF200 gegenüber eine 8x/8x Anbindung liegt

zu Punkt 5 und 6 ... das die Anbindung der PCIe Lanes über die SB nicht optimal ist hab ich oben erwähnt - man hat aber aktuell keinen Nachteil

zu den USB3/SATA6 Karten - da hier durchgängig alle Karten - mit der Ausnahme der ASUS Karte die nicht in allen Boards funktioniert - nur ein PCIe 1x interface haben liegt schon da der Flaschenhals 

zumal auch andere SBs ihre Macken haben - USB Performace bei AMDs SB nur als Beispiel erwähnt



zum "intel Fan" - bei dem was AMD Prozessoren vor allem bei Games leistungsmäßig bietet im Momment, kann man nur zu intel greifen

mfg


----------



## NCphalon (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

LGA un PGA wird langsam langweilig, vielleicht wird die nächste datenschnittstelle ma wieder en Slot xD


----------



## Gadteman (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Tja, da hatte Intel auch sehr lange "nur" seinen 775 Sockel mit neuem Futter versorgt und nun überschlagen die sich mit den Sockeln.. 
Sehr unübersichtlich. Ich bleibe bei meinem Sys. die Sata3 und Usb3 Features sind für mich keinen Grund, mein über ein halbes Jahr altes System (1366 i7-920) wieder mit einem neuen Mobo zu bestücken. Oder gar auf "wieder" auf einen neuen Sockeln umrüsten. Zumal die Mobos nicht günstig sind für Intel. Daher belasse ich mein System sicherlich noch die nächsten 2 Jahre.
Und ob die Anwendungen der nächsten Jahre nach mehr schreien....
Bis jetzt nutzen nur wenige Programme überhaupt die Quadcores, was sollen dies Jahr die Sechskerner für den "normalen" Desktop User bringen?
Geschweige den Zockern?

P.S.
Fände es besser, wenn Sata2 Speedmäßig mal voll ausgereizt werden würde bzw. die Laufwerke dafür erschwinglich wären. Was nützt da wieder ein neuer Stand mit bombastischen (theoretischen) Transferraten? USB3 dürfte sicherlich um einiges schneller sein, aber trotzdem für mich noch uninteressant.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Neuer Sockel. Ok, was bringt es?


Keine Sockel Brenn Probleme 


Gadteman schrieb:


> Tja, da hatte Intel auch sehr lange "nur" seinen 775 Sockel mit neuem Futter versorgt und nun überschlagen die sich mit den Sockeln..


Ist doch völlig normal.

Wie schnell wurd der Sockel 8 begraben?
Wie viele Versionen vom S370 gibts??
Wie schnell wurd der S423 begraben?
Wie viele Versionen vom S478 gibts?
Wie viele Versionen vom LGA775 gibts?

Wer sich mit der Geschichte beschäftigt, dem war klar, das die aktuellen Sockel eine Halbwertzeit von 12 bis Mittag bekommen werden.


----------



## cubbi223 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Sockel 1156 Brauch ja auch kein QPI nach extern leiten. Sockel wird wohl vorerst so bleiben, höchsten am design wird noch was geändert.
DMI reich da völlig. die aktuelle PCH ist doch nix weiter wie die ICH 10. ok an einigen Stellen ans sxstem angepasst. Die DMI bandbreite ist momentan noch hochgenug. erst wenn man an allen Sata Ports und an den PCIe schnittstellen Raid Controler mit SSD laufen hat wirds richtig eng. nur wer macht das schon.

QPI ist von intel eher dazu gedacht die komonikation unterhalt der CPU Sockel zu vereinfachen. und ggf fehler in der übertragung auszubessern. das der Chipsatz da mit drann hängt ist logisch. 

Also neuer sockel für neuen High End/Server Bereich, denn der PCIe controler sitz dort ja immer noch ich Chipsatz. Ist doch nur eine logische Schlussfolgerung der endwicklung der letzten jahre.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

@cubbi223.

1. Deine Rechtschreibung ist schrecklich, installier mal 'nen Rechtschreibplugin, z.B. für Firefox gibts sowas.

2. Natürlich braucht man hier QPI, dadurch wären dann auch anständige Chipsätze möglich - mit IGP, ohne IGP aber mit vielen PCie Lanes, das was man jetzt hat, ist nicht wirklich toll.

3. Und nein, DMI reicht nicht, nicht einmal für einen 'simplen Chipsatz', dafür ist die Bandbreite viel zu gering, hier bräucht man mindestens das 5-10 fache, um wirklich gut angebunden zu sein.

Aber stimmt ja, 1GiB/Richtung ist ja völlig ausreichend für 8 PCIe Lanes, 6 S-ATA Ports und noch ein paar Dinge...


----------



## Lyran (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Sollte das wirklich stimmen, bin ich froh kürzlich zu AMDs AM3 gewechselt zu sein


----------



## Freestyler808 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



XE85 schrieb:


> 1. 95Watt - ist doch mehr als genug für eine Mittelklasseplattform - eher sogar lobenswert das Mitteklasseprozessoren bei intel keine 140Watt TDP haben
> 2. auch die weniger Versorgungspins sind kein Nachteil - schon gar nicht in sachen Leistung - die paar "Sockelbrände" sind bedauerlich - aber eben die Ausnahme
> 3. ist das interface zum Chipsatz DMI un nicht PCIe
> 4. 16 2.0 für die Grafikkarte völlig ausreichen - und wie gesagt mit einem NF200 sind problemlos 2 16x Slots möglich
> ...



w0rd


----------



## riedochs (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Irgendwie wundert mich das nicht bei Intel. War schon früher so.


----------



## LiL Fränkii (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Intel macht sich genauso wie Nvidia unbeliebt. 
Mir fällt auf, ich sollte mal wieder aufrüsten, wohl mal mit AMD.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Die Einführung von 2 verschiedenen Sockeln für den Mainstream und High End Bereich war meiner Meinung nach schon ein Fehler von Intel. Dass jetzt noch einer dazu kommt macht die Sache auch nicht grad besser.
Nimmt man mal den S775, da kann man theoretisch vom Celeron über P4/ P Dual Core bis hin zum C2Q QX alles drauf setzen, solange das Bios mitspielt.
Mal einfach so aufrüsten geht unter Umständen bei den neuen verschiedenen Plattformen gar nicht mehr, weil man gleich mal ein neues Board oder CPU und wohl sogar noch neuen Speicher braucht.
Naja irgendwie muss der Umsatz ja ansteigen...


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ach ja... Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Gerüchte von vor einem Jahr oder so? Da wurde gemutmaßt, daß Intel nach dem 1366 ZWEI weitere Mittelklasse Sockel einführen würde! 

Sieht so aus, als sei das jetzt der zweite. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, der 1366 war nie für den Desktop-Markt gedacht. Das ist ein reiner Serversockel, der nur deshalb ins Desktop-Segment gehievt wurde, um AMDs PhenomII und AM3 zu kontern. Gar nicht so sehr, weil diese Plattformen und CPUs in direkter Konkurrenz gestanden hätten, das tun sie bis heute nicht. Aber die Presse hatte Intel damit auf seiner Seite.

Alles berichtete über die tolle Intel-Zukunft, während PhenomII und AM3 auch wegen der Abwärtskompatibilität eher als Update abgehandelt wurde. Intel mußte marketingtechnisch mindestens ein halbes Jahr "Durststrecke" bis zum 1156 überbrücken. Und das haben sie auch sehr gut geschafft. Nur schade, daß man die Kunden immer so im Unklaren läßt.


----------



## Burkuntu (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Das ist eine schlüssige Einschätzung 
Bin gespannt auf die Möglichkeiten des neuen Sockels.
Geht er über den 1366er hinaus, oder wird es ein 1156-1366-Zwischending


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, daß das ein "über-1366" wird. Der ist ja schon viel zu groß und teuer für das Desktop-Segment.
Ich vermute eher einen Sockel mit zweikanaligem RAM, also entsprechend weniger Kontakten, dafür aber ohne die Beschränkungen des 1156, und wahrscheinlich sogar ohne Northbridge in der CPU, also auch keine Grafik darin. Das macht ja auch eher im Low-Cost- und unteren Mainstreambereich Sinn. 

In der Folge wird dann der 1366 wohl "aussterben".


----------



## OpamitKruecke (8. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

@XE85
Also so schlimm finde ich die Spieleperformance von AMD gar nicht.
Dass die Intel CPUs schneller sind in manchen Anwendungen sind hat auch viel mit der Optimierung der Compiler zu tun.
Schließlich hat Intel ja die meisten Standards entwickelt wie z.B. SSE.
Wäre ja seltsam wenn Intel bei seinen eigenen Standards nicht wüsste wie man die CPU noch etwas "optimiert" um im Benchmark vorne zu sein 
Gleiches gilt ja für SuperPi und ähnliches.
Wenn man sich die Superrechner anschaut arbeiten übrigens in den schnellsten Opterons 
Guckst du hier November 2009 | TOP500 Supercomputing Sites

Abseits davon wäre doch mal ein gemeinsamer Sockel von Intel und AMD ganz nett^^
AM4 mit 1111 Pins oder so *gg*


----------



## amdintel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Intel soll mal lieber ein paar vernünftige Grafikkarten
Einsteiger bis Hi-End  so wie 
gute und sparsame  On-Borad Grafik für Notebooks/NetBooks  auf dem Markt schmeißen  als so was ,CPUs und Sockel haben wir genug und der Markt ist gesättigt , aber bei Grafikkarten besteht weiter bedarf .
Das würde auch besser ins Bild passen,
AMD CPUs und ATI und Grafikkarten
Intel CPUs  und Grafikkarten?
oder noch besser Intel soll Nvidia  aufkaufen,
das währe für den Markt und für die Entwicklung auf Dauer sinnvoller !


----------



## scudmissile (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich bin Schüler und habe seit einem Jahr auf einen neuen Rechner gespart.
Es soll ein richtiges Highendgerät sein.
Nun wollte ich Ende März zuschlagen und einen Rechner kaufen/zusammenstellen, der sich lange upgraden lässt und für "lange" zeit up - to date ist.  (soweit man von "lange" bei PC's sprechen kann   )
Auf welchen Sockel Soll ich jetzt setzen? Wird der 1366 nun länger bestehen oder der 1156 ? Welcher lässt sich wohl länger aufrüsten?


----------



## Lyran (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Beide scheinen nicht allzulange Bestand haben zu werden, einzig von AM3 weiß man, dass auf längere Sicht neue CPUs erscheinen werden. Dieses ständige Sockelwechseln bei Intel seit dem 775er ist nicht gerade kundenfreundlich..


----------



## Sutosal (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Oh mann... mir geht dieses Sockelgedänse von Intel echt auf den Zeiger. Extrem Aufrüst-unfreundlich.
Bei meinem nächsten Rechner werd ich mir wohl genauer überlegen ob ich nicht lieber AMD nehme.


----------



## amdintel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

auch von AMD kommt bald ein Neuer Sockel , 
AMD hat aber nicht so ein Sockel Chaos ,
dafür  kann man bei Intel von Produkt treue 
und  Produkt Auswahl sprechen ,
weil gute  älteren Sockel weiter  und länger aktuell
bleiben man  weniger Verlust hat  wenn man ein älteres Bord oder PC verkauft und alles Neu anschafft , 
oder man kann aufrüsten, Intel versucht es also allen Gerecht zu machen , 

daher :

..so negativ würde ich das von Intel nicht bewerten..
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
da muss Intel man ma in Schutz nehmen, das ist ok so .

heute  gibt es nichts was  Zukunftssicher  ist  
das gab es noch nie im PC Bereich , 
alle zwei Jahre ein Neues Windows , 
jedes Jahr ein Neuer Sockel .
Man hat also wenn man aktuell sein will eine Dauer Baustelle in der Wohnung .


----------



## Meza100 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

oh man xD ich mag so sockelwanderungen überhaupt ned ^^ hab erstmal scho die schnauze voll XD
ich denk aber mal, dass intel mit dieser sache sich mehr reitet als sie grad denken. kein normaler mensch wechselt sein board mit der neuen cpu jedesmal, wenn ein neuer sockel rauskommt, WENN die leistung noch gut genug ist ^^ so denk ich XD
betonung liegt auf den normalen menschen ^^
außerdem bringen heutzutage atm ne cpu mit mehr als 4 kernen eh nix (4 kerne sind ja auch wieder so ein thema^^). welche software/welches spiel unterstützt 4 kerne ? die meisten versuchen grad erstmal auf dual core ne unterstützung zu erfinden.
es werden wohl eher nur die angeber sich immer das teuerste vom teuersten holen. so denk ich XD alles andere ist nur geld ausm fenster^^


----------



## amdintel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

was soll ich mit  mehr als 4 Kernen ?
ich komme locker mit einer 4 Kern CPU klar diese ist mehr als schnell genug für alle Anwendungen und Games  ,
mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und bei der Realität bleiben ,wie viel CPU braucht man wirklich ?


----------



## ATB (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



amdintel schrieb:


> was soll ich mit  mehr als 4 Kernen ?



Falten.

Ich finde es schon gerechtfertigt. Immerhin geht es ja langsam aber sicher richtung manycore-CPU. Für weitere Kerne braucht man halt "ein paar" Pins mehr. Bedenken hab ich aber, wenn es zuviele Sockel gibt. Nacher ist es wie Lotto spielen. Dann fangen die an Extremversionen nur noch für den Sockel, Mainstream nur noch für den Sockel...
Mich hat ja schon 1366 und 1156 durcheinander gebracht.() Deshalb bin ich auch auf 775 geblieben. Wenn es immer mehr Sockel gibt kann es ja dazu kommen, dass Intel mit seinem "Artenreichtum" eher abschreckt als neugierig zu machen.


----------



## kmf (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich lach mich kaputt! Da haben die 1156-Käufer aber mit einem herben Wertverlust zu rechnen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



amdintel schrieb:


> auch von AMD kommt bald ein Neuer Sockel


Ja, für Fusion, der (erste) Bulldozer wird aufAM3 laufen. 



amdintel schrieb:


> da muss Intel man ma in Schutz nehmen, das ist ok so .


Richtig, das sind die armen Marktführer, die niemand wirklich mag, die nicht (nur) darauf aus sind, den Profit zu steigern, sie planen langfristig, besonders bei den Sockeln... 

PS: in einem anderen Forum war zu lesen, das der neue Sockel nötig ward, weil der Sandy Bridge noch 8 Lanes dazu bekommt (also 24 statt 16)...


----------



## rabit (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Scho wieder an neuer Sockel ja was isn das fürn schmoarn?


----------



## amdintel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Meza100 schrieb:


> außerdem bringen heutzutage atm ne cpu mit mehr als 4 kernen eh nix (4 kerne sind ja auch wieder so ein thema^^). welche software/welches spiel unterstützt 4 kerne ?



da kaufe sich viele um anzugeben brauchen tut man das nicht, 
aber wenn Geld keine Rollte spielt, dann kauft man sich so was 
auch wenn es für viele doch überflüssig ist eine CPU mit 8 oder 16 Kernen .
Spiele nicht, aber das OS läuft flüssiger , das macht aber nur dann sinn
wenn man sehr sehr viel nebenbei macht mit dem PC .
Diese CPUs sind nun mal für Leute gedacht die sehr viel mit dem PC machen
u.a. aufwendigen Video Schnitt, gen au so gibt es ja einen Golf 
wer es schneller bracht und angeben  kauft sich einen Porsche auf den meisten 
Autobahnen kann man aber eh nur 120/130 kmh fahren , so wie die vielen
30 kmh Zonen in den Wohngebieten .



das zu lesen wir hier mal weiter 



> Intel: Nehalem-EX mit 8 Cores kommt noch im März


----------



## rabit (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Irgendwann sit das auch standard!


----------



## amdintel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

nö ist kein Standard und wird auch keiner werden 
denn Stromsparend sind diese CPUs alle nicht ,
 , man baut u.a auch wieder Neue normale Core CPUs z.b. der I3 oder die Exx sachen was im Prinzip völlig reicht für XP/Vista Win7 und Win 8 so wie Linux braucht man keine 4 oder 8 Kern CPU das ist Unsinn,
wenn der PC pro Tag 8 Stunden läuft sollte man sich schon fragen ob eine Sparsame CPU nicht vielleicht doch Sinnvoller  ist, als so ein Hi-End Teil das eine Rechen Leistung hat die man nie ausnutzten kann ?


----------



## Burkuntu (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

So ein i7-860 macht mit Linux-Antrieb doch erst richtig Spaß 
Knallt nur ab und zu - wenn der Kleine mal wieder die Schallmauer durchbricht


----------



## amdintel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: in einem anderen Forum war zu lesen, das der neue Sockel nötig ward, weil der Sandy Bridge noch 8 Lanes dazu bekommt (also 24 statt 16)...



Bericht: 6-, 8- und 12 Kerner im Jahre 2010

zumindest braucht dafür keinen Feuerlöscher,
diese CPUs kommen dann in s.g. Groß Rechner zum Einsatz davon sind dann gleich mehrere verbaut , für den Markt ist das hauptsächlich gedacht


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Also hier muß ich mal widersprechen. Diese Rechenleistung ist je nach Anwendungszweck alles andere als unnütz. Den Sinn von 4-Kernern pauschal abzusprechen, ist Quatsch. Ich selbst bin zB. so ein Kandidat. Mein X4 810 hat öfter mal Videos umzurechnen. Und dann ist es schon sehr angenehm, daß er dazu keine Ewigkeiten braucht. Ganz besonders, wenn HD ins Spiel kommt. 

Ob ich dazu einen 4-Kerner brauche oder einen xyz-Kerner, der die entsprechende Leistung bringt, ist wurscht, aber die Leistung muß halt da sein, wenn man sie braucht. Und wenn man intelligent damit umgeht, braucht das auch nicht viel Energie zu fressen. Ich hab meinen Prozessor mit 4 x 2,6GHz zB. auf einen Verbrauch von 55 Watt gedrosselt. Unter Dauervolllast, wohlgemerkt! Vor zwei Jahren waren selbst Doppelkerne mit 65W noch "EE" oder "e" bzw. "s" also besonders energiesparend!

Unter dem Strich spare ich sogar noch Strom, denn der X2-Vorgänger hatte die TDP 65W bei 2 x 2,7GHz. Grob gerechnet leistete er also bei Volllast die Hälfte meines jetzigen X4 bei gleichem Verbrauch. Auf dieselbe Aufgabe bezogen mußte er also doppelt so lange die vollen 55W (oder etwas mehr) ziehen wie der Vierkerner jetzt. 

Es gibt also durchaus sinnvolle Anwendungsbereiche für solche CPUs. Deshalb würde ich sie niemandem pauschal empfehlen. Aber das Gegenteil ist eben auch nicht richtig.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



amdintel schrieb:


> nö ist kein Standard und wird auch keiner werden
> denn Stromsparend sind diese CPUs alle nicht



Du hast ne Glaskugel was? 
Als es die ersten Quad Cores gab, glaubst du die waren damals auch schon so sparsam oder waren sie doch eher echte Stromfresser? Hmm...?
Aktuelle Quad Cores verbrauchen heute unter Vollast nicht viel mehr als Dual Cores (die neuen von Intel die sich keiner leisten kann mal nicht in Betracht gezogen), im Idle sind sie oft gleich auf wenn nicht sogar sparsamer.


----------



## XE85 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



amdintel schrieb:


> nö ist kein Standard und wird auch keiner werden
> denn Stromsparend sind diese CPUs alle nicht ,
> , man baut u.a auch wieder Neue normale Core CPUs z.b. der I3 oder die Exx sachen was im Prinzip völlig reicht für XP/Vista Win7 und Win 8 so wie Linux braucht man keine 4 oder 8 Kern CPU das ist Unsinn,
> wenn der PC pro Tag 8 Stunden läuft sollte man sich schon fragen ob eine Sparsame CPU nicht vielleicht doch Sinnvoller ist, als so ein Hi-End Teil das eine Rechen Leistung hat die man nie ausnutzten kann ?



nix für ungut ... aber der Gulftown zB hat 2 Kerne mehr, mehr Cache als aktuelle i7 ... ist in somit entsprechenden Anwendungen die schnellste Desktop CPU überhaupt ... und verbraucht nicht mehr als ein Quadcore - er hat sogar 10Watt weniger TDP als zB die AMD Topmodelle

mfg


----------



## Burkuntu (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Die geringere Leistungsaufnahme und Verlustwärme ist den immer kleineren Fertigungsstrukturen zu verdanken 
Da wird aber auch mal das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht sein .... wenn sich das Ganze so langsam an die Atomgrößen annähert 
Bin gespannt, wie klein die Strukturen auf dem Die noch werden können


----------



## OpamitKruecke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Öhm also die TDP hat mit der Leistungsaufnahme ja mal sowas von gar nichts zu tun^^

Zum Thema gibts auch nen schönen Artikel Core i5/i7-Effizienz: Eine Erste Analyse : LGA1156 Core i5/i7 ? wirklich effizienter?


----------



## Burkuntu (9. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Doch - ganz sicher 
Danke für den Link - ist interessant zu lesen


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Also wenn man sowieso was die Spitenleistung betrifft manchmal etwas und manchmal gewaltig hinterher dann ist die Wahldes Sockels wohl egal.

Die eine Firma zieht halt eher auf das Billig segment und den mittleren Bereich ab die andere Firma zielt auf auch auch den High End Bereich ab.

Wenn die CPU Leistung nicht stimmt braucht man auch keinen neuen Sockel.

Das wär das gleiche wenn ich einem Ferrari eine neue gewichtsoptimierte Motorhaube verpasse aber an anderer Stelle 150PS fehlen.

Liebe grüsse Spieler911 GTA4


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Komisch das AMD diese Probleme nicht hat....
> Auf AM2 Sockeln sind vorher Single Cores gelaufen.. Jetzt kann man ohne Probleme einen AM3 Quad Core drauf setzen, sofern das BIOS was damit anfangen kann.
> Intel macht wohl was falsch.


 
Genau meine Meinung, mal abgesehen davon das AMD die bessere Sockelpolitik hat.


----------



## XE85 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Öhm also die TDP hat mit der Leistungsaufnahme ja mal sowas von gar nichts zu tun^^




TDP ist nicht gleich Verbrauch ... das stimmt ... aber es hat sehr wohl was miteinander zu tun ... den die Wärmeleistung die der Prozessor an den Kühler abgibt muss ja irgendwo herkommen ... nämlich von der elektrischen Leistung die der Prozessor aufnimmt ... denn schließlich wird davon 99% in Wärme umgewandelt

mfg


----------



## Burkuntu (10. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

99% Abwärme und nur 1% Datenverarbeitung 
Schröcklicher Gedanke


----------



## XE85 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

ist aber so ... die Datenströme sind minimal ... die das meiste geht auf kosten von Leckströmen

mfg


----------



## Burkuntu (10. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Also dann brauchen wir keine höheren Taktfrequenzen, sondern einen besseren Wirkungsgrad der Schalttransistoren


----------



## Naumo (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

das problem sind nicht die transistoren sondern deren verschaltung.. 
ganz einfaches bsp: ein transitor schalter die 1, ein weiterer is sozusagen für die 0 verantwortlich (is zwar nicht wirklich so aber egal jetzt)
so wenn dann von 1 auf 0 geschalten wird sind kurzzeitig beide transistoren offen, was einen kurzschluss bedeutet und dieser minimalen zeit fließt eben dieser kurzschlussstrom, der die hitze produziert, denn daten werden nur mittels spannugnen weitergeben, nicht über ströme! 
also je schneller eine cpu taktet desto öfter "schließt sie kurz" desto mehr abwärme
da gibts leider kein drumherum!


----------



## P37E (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

intel würde breite akzeptanz finden wenn sie genau
*1337*
kontakte haben


----------



## Jan565 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Was brungt es darüber zu diskutieren. Wer es gut heißt kauft Intel, wer nicht der Kauft AMD oder bleibt beim alten. 

Ich gehe davon aus das Intel auf die Nase fallen wird damit, wie AMD damals mit dem 939, der an sich nicht schlecht war. 

AMD hat den Fehler von damals damit wieder ausgeglichen, dass die einen Langlebigen und Kompatiblen Sockel auf den Markt gebracht haben, den AM2. AM2+ und AM3 CPU´s laufen darauf und gut ist. Und das mit sehr wenig Leistungsverlust. Das muss Intel erst mal nach machen. Außerdem denk AMD eher an den "kleinen Mann" der nicht immer hunderte Euro in einen neuen PC stecken will, bekanntlich ist AMD immer günstiger als Intel bei gleicher Leistung.


----------



## Eiche (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Was brungt es darüber zu diskutieren. Wer es gut heißt kauft Intel, wer nicht der Kauft AMD oder bleibt beim alten.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus das Intel auf die Nase fallen wird damit, wie AMD damals mit dem 939, der an sich nicht schlecht war.
> 
> AMD hat den Fehler von damals damit wieder ausgeglichen, dass die einen Langlebigen und Kompatiblen Sockel auf den Markt gebracht haben, den AM2. AM2+ und AM3 CPU´s laufen darauf und gut ist. Und das mit sehr wenig Leistungsverlust. Das muss Intel erst mal nach machen. Außerdem denk AMD eher an den "kleinen Mann" der nicht immer hunderte Euro in einen neuen PC stecken will, bekanntlich ist AMD immer günstiger als Intel bei gleicher Leistung.


 da stimmt garnichts dran 
AM2+ und AM3 haben massive Kompatiblitäts Probleme. (das lustige video von Henner Schröder dazu finde ich eider nicht mehr)

und das mit P/L stimmt auch nur weil die Q6600 und Q6700 nicht mehr hergestellt werden
habe mein für 140€ erworben vor 1 jahr und er(Q6600 OC 3,2gHz) kann es immer noch mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 945 (kostet zu dem zeitpunkt 200€) aufnehmen


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Komisch... bei mir läuft ein AM3-Prozessor völlig problemlos in einem AM2+-System. Sogar mit Vollbestückung DDR2-RAM.


----------



## yassin2605 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Der zeffer hat ja nix besseres zu tun als fanboy geflame zu machen lieber was ordentliches sagen oder schweigen


----------



## Jan565 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Kompatiblitätsprobleme habe ich bei mir auch nicht. Ich nutze auch eine AM3 CPU auf einem AM2+ Board. Ich hatte auch schon eine AM2 CPU auf meinem Board am laufen gehabt. 

Ich wollte mit meiner aussage auch nicht sagen, das Intel jetzt schlecht ist, im Gegenteil, Leistung haben die mehr als AMD. Jedoch nicht für jedermanns Geldbeutel.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> 99% Abwärme und nur 1% Datenverarbeitung
> Schröcklicher Gedanke



Nö, that's Pentium 4.


----------



## Burkuntu (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



Naumo schrieb:


> das problem sind nicht die transistoren sondern deren verschaltung..
> ganz einfaches bsp: ein transitor schalter die 1, ein weiterer is sozusagen für die 0 verantwortlich (is zwar nicht wirklich so aber egal jetzt)
> so wenn dann von 1 auf 0 geschalten wird sind kurzzeitig beide transistoren offen, was einen kurzschluss bedeutet und dieser minimalen zeit fließt eben dieser kurzschlussstrom, der die hitze produziert, denn daten werden nur mittels spannugnen weitergeben, nicht über ströme!
> also je schneller eine cpu taktet desto öfter "schließt sie kurz" desto mehr abwärme
> da gibts leider kein drumherum!



Um eine Eins oder eine Null darzustellen, ist nur ein Transistor nötig.
Ist er ausgeschaltet (hochohmig) oder eingeschaltet (niederohmig), sind die Verluste gegen Null.
Der eigentliche Schaltvorgang zwischen diesen beiden Zuständen macht den Mist .
Schneller schalten = weniger Verluste.
Je kleiner die Strukturen auf dem Die, desto kleinere Spannungen sind nötig - macht wieder weniger Verluste.
Die Anzahl der Transistoren vom modernen CPUs steigt allerdings immer mehr an - somit wieder mehr Verluste, weil mehr Schalter.
Wenn man die TDP der CPU im Zusammenhang mit ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit betrachtet, bekommt man schon einen Eindruck von ihrer Effizienz 
Das scheint immer besser zu werden 
Ich muß dazu nur mal meinen aktuellen i7-860 mit dem Athlon 64 X2 6400 hier unter'm Tisch vergleichen


----------



## Eiche (11. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



yassin2605 schrieb:


> Der zeffer hat ja nix besseres zu tun als fanboy geflame zu machen lieber was ordentliches sagen oder schweigen


aha  "was ordentliches sagen" der post ist super 
was stimmt an dem P/L vergleich nicht ?


----------



## XE85 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



zeffer schrieb:


> da stimmt garnichts dran
> AM2+ und AM3 haben massive Kompatiblitäts Probleme. (das lustige video von Henner Schröder dazu finde ich eider nicht mehr)



von welchen Massiven Kompatibilitätsproblemen sprichst du?? - nur zu deiner info - für die Sache mit der kompatibilität ist zum größten Teil der Mainboardhersteller verantwortlich - bringt der kein entsprechendes BIOS für die unterstützung kann AMD gar nix dafür - es bleibt halt wieder am Kunden hängen

auf der anderen Seite auch verständlich das die Mobohersteller  wenn neue Chipsätze usw kommen auch die entsprechenden Mainboards verkaufen wollen



zeffer schrieb:


> und das mit P/L stimmt auch nur weil die Q6600 und Q6700 nicht mehr  hergestellt werden
> habe mein für 140€ erworben vor 1 jahr und er(Q6600 OC 3,2gHz) kann es  immer noch mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 945 (kostet zu dem zeitpunkt 200€)  aufnehmen



jetzt wird schon oc mit non-oc vergleichen um einen intel Prozzi besseer da stehn zu lassen 

mfg


----------



## Eiche (12. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



XE85 schrieb:


> von welchen Massiven Kompatibilitätsproblemen sprichst du?? - nur zu deiner info - für die Sache mit der kompatibilität ist zum größten Teil der Mainboardhersteller verantwortlich - bringt der kein entsprechendes BIOS für die unterstützung kann AMD gar nix dafür - es bleibt halt wieder am Kunden hängen
> 
> auf der anderen Seite auch verständlich das die Mobohersteller  wenn neue Chipsätze usw kommen auch die entsprechenden Mainboards verkaufen wollen
> 
> ...


1. betrifft auch AMD schliesslich macht AMD die vorgaben

2. wenn man kein wert auf OC legt bekommt man ein i3-540 schon für 124€ 

3. eine bald 3,5 Jahre alte Intel CPU (die bei einführung viel mehr kostete ich weiss ) 

4. ich habe keines falls was gegen AMD nur zu denken AMD sei in P/L verhältniss besser ist einfache schön reden.
Ich persöhlich hoffe das sich das bald ändert weil dann auch die Grafikkarten günstiger werden können 

5. ich habe nicht mit dem fanboy geheule angefangen und pff wenn ihr meint 

@topic völlig vergessen denke nicht das es innerhalb so kurzer zeit ein neuen sockel gibt angesichts desen das der 775 so lange bestanden hatt


----------



## Lyran (12. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



zeffer schrieb:


> 4. ich habe keines falls was gegen AMD nur zu denken AMD sei in P/L verhältniss besser ist einfache schön reden.
> Ich persöhlich hoffe das sich das bald ändert weil dann auch die Grafikkarten günstiger werden können



CPUs und Grafikkarten sind 2 paar Schuhe, auch wenn jetzt beides von AMD/ATI produziert wird. 

Unter 100€ dominieren die Athlon II X2 und X4, ab 120€ kriegt man schon die Phenom II X4. Bei Intel kriegst du unter 100€ weniger Leistung, der i5 750 welcher mit einem Phenom II X4 955 (ab 132€)zu vergleichen ist, kostet hingegen rund 170€!. Zum Thema Grafikkarten muss ich nicht viel sagen glaube ich, unter 60€ sind die HD46xx dominant und in den für Gamer interessanten Bereichen bieten HD4870/4890 und HD5770 bzw im High End Segment 5850 am meisten fürs Geld.

Immoment können weder Intel noch Nvidia Preis-/Leistungsmäßig etwas  ähnliches anbieten wie AMD/ATI, also zeig mir mal wo AMD nicht mehr  Leistung fürs Geld bietet


----------



## ghostadmin (12. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



zeffer schrieb:


> 2. wenn man kein wert auf OC legt bekommt man ein i3-540 schon für 124€



Toll... Einen Dual Core für 124€.... Ok er hat ne tolle eingebaute IGP... Und? Haben AMD Boards auch und ein Dual Core bei AMD kostet 1/4 von dem was der i3 kostet. 

Also wer sich so ne CPU kauft, der hat echt zu viel Geld...


----------



## Eiche (12. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Toll... Einen Dual Core für 124€.... Ok er hat ne tolle eingebaute IGP... Und? Haben AMD Boards auch und ein Dual Core bei AMD kostet 1/4 von dem was der i3 kostet.
> 
> Also wer sich so ne CPU kauft, der hat echt zu viel Geld...


war doch nur spass bisschen amd fans ägern


----------



## Lyran (12. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

klang eher wie Intel Fanboy


----------



## XE85 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



zeffer schrieb:


> 1. betrifft auch AMD schliesslich macht AMD die vorgaben
> 
> 2. wenn man kein wert auf OC legt bekommt man ein i3-540 schon für 124€
> 
> ...



zu 1. AMD macht die vorgaben - wenn die Mobohersteller diese aber nicht umsetzen die die vorgaben fürn a...

zu 2. wer kauft sich bitte einen Dual Core für 124€ wo es einen Quadcore von AMD gibt der schneller und günstiger ist

zu 3. auch wenn sie alt ist sollte man nicht oc mit non-oc vergleichen - und schon gar nicht dann daraus ein besseres PL Verhältnis schließen

zu 4. das PL Verhältnis von AMD ist vor allem im Bereich um bzw unter 100 teils deutlich besser - siehe 2.

mfg


----------



## Papa (14. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Wieder was neues, wenn man aufrüsten will hat man jetzt-ende des Jahres
drei  Sockel zur Auswahl. Ich hoff der Preis liegt dann bei
100,€ 

http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean1/pc/Hinzmann.png

http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean1/pc/Hinzmann.png


----------



## zuogolpon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich hab schon Jahre auf Sockel 1337 gewartet. Völlig sinnlos, doch wem tuts im Endeffekt weh?
1337 wär mal ein Gag...

MfG
Z


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Hier mal wieder etwas neues, konkreteres: 

"Während die Mainstream-Lösungen wohl in jedem Fall vom gerade eingeführten Sockel LGA1156 (Socket H1) auf den Sockel LGA1155 (Socket H2) wechseln müssen, ist bei den Server-Varianten – und damit auch den High-End-Desktop-Lösungen – von einem Sockel LGA1356 (Socket B2) die Rede. "

Also zwei neue Sockel? Wenn nun die neuen Chips weniger Pins verbaut werden, könnte das eine Abwärtskompatibilität suggerieren, was ich persönlich zwar ausschließe, aber u.U. möglich wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Tja, jetzt ist die Katze aus dem Sack.
Hab ich doch immer gesagt, dass Sandy Bridge einen neuen Sockel braucht.


----------



## Zerebo (10. April 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Intel versteht halt was von Gewinnmaximierung.
Mit jeder neuen Generation von Prozessoren kann man direkt noch neue Chipsätze für die neuen Mainboards verkaufen.
Wobei AMD das Sockelwechselspiel zu 64 Zeiten auch gut gespielt hat.


----------



## thysol (10. April 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich finde dass eine Sauerei. Leute die sich einen Phenom 2 gekauft haben statt einem Core i5/i7 (so wie ich) haben jetzt einen gravierenden Vorteil. So wie wir AMD kennen wird der AMD Bulldozer auf dem Sockel AM3 passen vielleicht sogar noch AM2+. Im Prinzip ist der Sockel 1156 momentan eine Geldverschwendung da ja sowieso nichts neues draufpassen wird. Da sind Leute die sich AM3 gekauft haben schwer im Vorteil.


----------



## The_Final (11. April 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Wieso sollen die neuen Sockel weniger Pins haben?  Von einem neuen Chipsatz war zwar schon länger die Rede (was ja auch nicht überraschend wäre), aber gerade im High-End-Sektor hätte ich erwartet, dass LGA1366 zumindest noch für Sandy Bridge verwendet wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Mir ist das erstmal egal ich bin noch auf 775 q9550 und das wird noch lange reichen, aber schon eigenartig was Intel da plant.


----------



## alm0st (12. April 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Ich werd die nächsten 2 Jahre noch glücklich mit meinem 1336 Sys dahin gleiten. Früher macht ein 6 Kerner für mich eh keinen Sinn, da grade erst die 4 Kernerunterstützung so langsam in Fahrt kommt.
Aber Intel weiß sich und seine Produkte zu verkaufen. Zwar nicht soooo kundenfreundlich, aber machen doch andere Unternehmen auch nicht anders...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Zwar nicht soooo kundenfreundlich, aber machen doch andere Unternehmen auch nicht anders...


 
Nvidia labelt um und kassiert dann noch mehr Knete für ein Produkt, dass eigentlich veraltet ist.


----------



## Burkuntu (9. November 2010)

*AW: Intel will neuen Sockel einführen*

Welchen Pin muß ich denn nun von meinem 1156er abkneifen, um den neuen 1155er zu erhalten


----------

